# Gumby robs 7-11



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Where to begin with this one.......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I'm Gumby, dammit"

I wonder if Pokey was outside waiting to help with the getaway?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Oh what...and I suppose Pokey was driving the getaway car?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No, Pokey WAS the getaway "car"


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw that and I felt bad. But you have to think, how long has it been since that guy has had a job? I'm sure money is tight for all out of work actors. What will we see next? Mr Bill as his shotgun man? Deputy Dawg working for bank security? Sad indeed.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Gumby turned himself in.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Give me the money, dammit!

Is there an APB on Eddie Murphy?


----------

